# How hot should my processor be and my tower!!!! please help



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey there members

Just want to know how hot should my cpu be and my tower

my cpu is core duo 6400 and its ranging between 53cº and 60cº
and my tower is about the same

at boot up it starts of at about 40 then builds it self up

now is that normal ? i have a big fan at the back of the tower and a small one at the front,, 

is that enough ?

thanks


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

What other components are in the computer? Gfx card, mobo, drives, ram etc.

For the processor it's not outrageous, but if your case gets to 60* that's not acceptable. 

If you have a big fan in the back and a small one in front, you're not getting an even airflow. You should match the fan sizes or at least the CFM so they're creating a good crossflow. What case do you have?

Also pop the case open and blow out any dust/crud that's built up with some canned air. Neatly tuck your wires behind things like the motherboard, stuff the excess in some empty drive bays, anything to neaten it up. This will let the air flow freely to cool the components. Make sure all fans are blowing the right way. You should have an intake at the bottom front of the case, and an exhaust at the top rear of the case.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

40ºC is really the limit tbh.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the new intel chips should not run anywhere near 60C not even at max load


I suspect you put too much thermal grease on your chip

remove the heat shink, clean off all thermal grease, then examine your previous application, if it squeezed out over the edges of the cpu socket
then you had too much, if the entire die does not have a very thin coating then you didnt have enough.

Artic Silver 5 is the best thermal paste if you can get it?


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey again people thanks for all ur replies

I have a asus 7600gt graphics card 2gb mem asus p5b delux motherboard 80gig harddrive and dvd rw in the computer,, I made a mistake the system is sitting between 40 and 52 c degs and the cpu is ranging up to 60 degs like I said

Right now as we speak the cpu is sitting on 55
And the tower is on 36 which is decent but its now night time and its not as hot as it was during the day

With the thermo grease I didn’t put it on the core duo come with it already on so its already done ,, I just changed the fan speeds now they are up , and there is not dust in the system cause its only 2 weeks old

Hmm now the tower I have is antec p150 I bought a fan at the front and installed it so its got fan at front and fan at back,, I was thinking of buying another fan should that be a go0d idea ? My mate said 2 should b enough,,


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your case should also have a fan coming in from the side ?????


run the computer with the side cover off ????? then post your temps

all fans should be set to high speed, cooler components is better than quiet system, unless you have a healthy budget for replacement parts ?


also use a monitoring software to check the temps of your hard drives 
check my favorite tools in my signature for free & trial period monitoring software

your case temps are a bit higher than I personally would like to see, same with your cpu

you shoulkd be able to keep your cpu under 40C when Idle and maxed at 50c to 55C tops

I would put a fan at each location your case has available & can mount them, and use as big a fan as possible for the mounting location. The 120mm fans move the most air with the least noise.


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

nope i got no fan on teh side of my case there is not place for one,, my cpu is now running at 61 and my case is at 40,, i have just played a game but dnt know why they are so high


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well if you bought this PC assembled I woudl bring it back and have them clean off the thermal pad and apply fresh application of artic silver 5.

if you assembled the machine then perform the above steps.


40C is too hot to be a good box temp.

have you tried running it with the side cover off ????????????

what size are the fans you have ???? 80mm 92mm 120mm 

how many case fans you got ? 2 if I remember right ????????

what size and verify the fan at the front of the machine brings air into the machine the fan at the rear is exusting the hot air out ???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you could also check in the bios


there may be a setting in there that controls what rpm and other cpu heat settings ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You sure they didn't give you a Prescott? :tongue:

I agree that it's likely a horrible misapplication of thermal compound. If running it with the sides off or with a desk fan blowing on it then it's just a poor cooling situation overall.


----------



## YBJLz4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey again thanks for ur reply,,

i have a 120mm at back of tower and at the front i think its a 80mm

right now my computer is sitting on

cpu 59
tower 33

im going to run with the side of the computer of for a bit and see what results i have,, now ill reboot and check the bios settings

i think i might have to get that themo greese but anyway we will see what happens


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

download a program called speedfan http://www.sofotex.com/SpeedFan-download_L4655.html
lets you control fan speeds and monitor temp and overclock if your brave


----------

